# Fights that you surprisingly haven't seen



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I surprisingly haven't seen the following (HL's don't count)

Franklin vs. Tanner 1 & 2

Alvez vs. Hughes

Hughes vs. Riggs

Arona vs. Rampage (Surprisingly, I`ve only seen HLs 1000x, I have it on DVD, but I just never got around to watch it)

Rampage vs. Ninja


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

A fair few PRIDE events, I see what fights I can on the net but PRIDE has VERY RECENTLY been available in Australia.

Mark Hughes Vs Joe Riggs

Randy Couture Vs Chuck Liddell 1

All recent TUF finale's and all Fight Night's(Except Silva Vs Irvin)


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, you`ve missed quite alot of fights. I do suggest you see Couture/Liddell 1 though, it's insane.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Shogun/Coleman mainly because I have seen the broken arm and I 'm pretty sure that is the only thing that happens in that fight.

Shogun/Rampage seen the hl's not the fight

Saku/Royce either fight don't have the attention span to watch the hour and a half long one.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Wow, you`ve missed quite alot of fights. I do suggest you see Couture/Liddell 1 though, it's insane.


Ill try and find in soon. Yeah I have missed heaps, really in Australia we only get to see UFC ppv's, Affliction was on here but Affliction 2 won't be.

I try to get what I can from the net to see as much as possible.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

MLS said:


> Shogun/Coleman mainly because I have seen the broken arm and I 'm pretty sure that is the only thing that happens in that fight.
> 
> Shogun/Rampage seen the hl's not the fight
> 
> Saku/Royce either fight don't have the attention span to watch the hour and a half long one.


shogun rampage was one big highlight lol


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

OK, I haven't seen,

Chuck - Rashad, I've seen the KO and HLs of it but not the full fight.

Nog - Werdum

Nog - Fedor 1, again I've seen HLs but not the whole fight

Rampage - Randleman, seen HLs

That's all I can think of for now. I'm gonna hunt down Rampage - Randleman when I get home from work though.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm probably gonna get neg repped for the amount of awesome fights I haven't seen. It's atrocious. Mostly because I have dial-up so I stay away from downloading fights. 5 off the top of my head..

Frank Shamrock vs. Tito Ortiz from UFC 22

Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Bob Sapp

Couture vs. Gonzaga from UFC 74

Chuck Liddell vs. Rampage 1 (only the highlights from the Countdown Show for Page/Liddell 2)

Patrick Cote vs. Anderson Silva


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I missed Coleman vs Smith.

Shamrock vs Royce 2

MLS honestly some stuff does happen in the Coleman vs Shogun but it's nothing you don't expect. Shogun goes for a number of submissions and almost catches Coleman in them until he breaks his arm.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mostly its the stuff from the dark ages that I havent seen. Netflix has every UFC DVD from 43 on so I have seen every fight from then until now. 

I also missed a lot of the Dream and WEC fights over the last year since I didnt have satellite but since getting Direct a week ago I am catching up on a lot of the replays. Alvarez/Hansen and Alvarez/Kawajiri are soooooooo much better in HD than on my computer!!


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I normally don't watch WEC fights unless its bantamweights.
Haven't seen 
Saku vs Arona
Saku vs CC
CC vs Nog
Nog vs Sapp
Alvez vs Hughes
Alves vs Kos


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Royce Gracie vs Hideo Tokoro.
JLB vs Sapp.
Numerous UFC Pre-lims like Hironaka vs Petz.
Both Karo vs Sherk fights.

Oh man, everyone needs to see Nog vs Sapp and Nog vs Cro Cop. 2 of the best fights of all time.

bbjd7, you're missing out, brudda, Smith vs Coleman was a great, great fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O I know that's the reason I mentioned it probably the most important fight I've never seen IMO.

I also missed Nog vs Sergei and have been dying to see it but have never found it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I haven't seen a lot of the fights from UFC 15-40. I also haven't seen some of the Pride Bushido fights. I have them on DVD I just never watch them.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> JLB vs Sapp.


That great mma/k-1 hybrid match that saw Jerome kill Sapp in the K-1 rounds and trap him in the corner and taunt him. And we also see Sapp go for a armbar.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Is it a fight that I should watch? I mean, I have Takayama vs Sapp, so I can always see Sapp go for an armbar. Is there a ton of Lebanner on Sapp violence?

bbjd7, Nog vs Sergei was a great fight, and one of Nog's best performances.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPP01Vn46jw&feature=channel_page

Here's a ref cam version. Part 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuZUKwEjIYE&feature=channel_page

Part 2.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I love Coleman/Smith, Coleman this unbeatable wrestler, gassing out and getting beat up.

It's cool how they hyped Smith so much for that fight, never fought in the UFC before, but they just throw him straight into a title fight, and show everyone loads of vids of Smith KOing fools.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Eh, it's an ok fight.

Round 1 starts off with Sapp trying to bull rush Jerome and Jerome is like I ain't having any of that shit. So Jerome just tee's off on Sapp and Sapp covers up like a little girl but he does try an axe kick which is very comical.

Round 2 is just Sapp in mount the whole round doing nothing.

Round 3 is like round 1 but with Sapp trying to clinch and Jerome almost gets the KO.

Round 4 is nothing great because both guys are tired but this is the round Sapp goes for the arm bar.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone got links to these fights?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

well we have a fighters section with vids :thumb02:



plazzman said:


> Alvez vs. Hughes


whoa.... that fight imo is pretty awsome


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Royce Gracie vs Hideo Tokoro.
> JLB vs Sapp.
> Numerous UFC Pre-lims like Hironaka vs Petz.
> Both Karo vs Sherk fights.
> ...


Two of my favorites, especially Cro Cop Vs Nog.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I cant bring myself to watch Sakuraba vs Tamura and Sakuraba vs Royce 2. I just cant handle it you know.........

I just cant(sniff):drink02:......

IM GONNA NEED A MOMENT ALONE HERE GUYS:sad02:......


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Saku vs Royce 2 is way worse then Saku vs Tamura.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sakuraba vs Royce 2 was mad depressing, especially since Sakuraba could've finished things early. Yes, even broken down, zombie Saku.

Royce won, I cried.

Oh, and I love me some Kiyoshi Tamura. Volk Han is awesome, too.

THe aftermath discussion of Penn vs GSP 2 is going to be awful. Simply awful. Prepare for a million topics.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

100 excuse threads
450 ___ should be #1 P4P threads
50 ____ got exposed threads


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Question. 

Is Koscheck/St. Pierre really a fight worth seeing? They're both great fighters with strong credentials, yet you rarely hear any praise about this fight around here. I know St. Pierre won and used mainly takedowns and ground control to win, but it couldn't have been that bad. What did everyone think of the fight?

Also, I absolutely refuse to download Nog vs. Sapp. I want that sucker on DVD. Was it Shockwave 2000?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Judoka said:


> A fair few PRIDE events, I see what fights I can on the net but PRIDE has VERY RECENTLY been available in Australia.


wow really? where and when?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

too many to say... its quite depressing. ill just say most of Pride i havent seen. i didnt start getting into it and have it on PPV (or just finally noticed) till just before the end of Pride. Real Deal was the only PPV i ordered. i have seen a bunch of fights here and there on the net, but its not many.... i know im a bad MMA Fan.....


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

TheJame said:


> Question.
> 
> Is Koscheck/St. Pierre really a fight worth seeing? They're both great fighters with strong credentials, yet you rarely hear any praise about this fight around here. I know St. Pierre won and used mainly takedowns and ground control to win, but it couldn't have been that bad. What did everyone think of the fight?


i would say yes.... and im not really a wrestling fan and this fight was wrestling. The thing is though... Kos is a contender in the WW division, GSP is the champion, Alves just beat Kos and is next in line for GSP.
So this fight could give you some info on where the fighters stand in regards to eachother... and it was a good fight


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Question.
> 
> Is Koscheck/St. Pierre really a fight worth seeing? They're both great fighters with strong credentials, yet you rarely hear any praise about this fight around here. I know St. Pierre won and used mainly takedowns and ground control to win, but it couldn't have been that bad. What did everyone think of the fight?
> 
> Also, I absolutely refuse to download Nog vs. Sapp. I want that sucker on DVD. Was it Shockwave 2000?


Shockwave 2002, and iwmdvds.com has it (They also have a super swank Nog career set). I only pimp the best, TheJame, so you know that site is the goods.

As for GSP vs Kos, it was a really impressive showing from GSP and a solid first round, but honestly, it's not something you must see unless you're a GSP fan. Just another case of GSP doing shit he's not supposed to be doing. It's not bad, at all, just not great or anything.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Marcus Aurelio VS Takanori Gomi
Wanderlei Silva VS Ricardo Arona
Mike Swick VS Marcus Davis
Brandon Vera VS Tim Silvia


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Marcus Aurelio VS Takanori Gomi
> Wanderlei Silva VS Ricardo Arona


You're not missing out much on the Gomi vs Aurelio fights. I mean, Aurelio ends Gomi's reign of whomping, which was sad for many Gomi fans, and shocking in general. Their second fight was something I liked but many didn't. Basically, picture both guys looking uninspired. However, Gomi did use leg-kicks, which I liked.

The first Silva vs Arona fight was dull, but seeing Arona beat Silva was something. Something good? No, but something. He made Wandy look bad in that fight, and Wanderlei was crushed. Arona even screamed in his face after the fight. Their second fight was good, though Arona should've won that fight. Really good performance from Ricardo, and Silva had hair, so he didn't look great.

I watch way too much MMA.

As for Vera vs Sylvia, if you listen closely, you can hear Vera's bandwagon emptying and Dana's head banging against his desk.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> As for Vera vs Sylvia, if you listen closely, you can hear Vera's bandwagon emptying and Dana's head banging against his desk.


Haha, that is so true. So many people cant stand Vera but I still think he is a great fighter and am still holding out hope that he will go on a winning run with some dominating performances like the old days


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Only good thing about Wandy vs Arona 1 is that it makes Shogun vs Arona all that much more enjoyable.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres one : ive hardly watched a TUF episode in my life


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Only good thing about Wandy vs Arona 1 is that it makes Shogun vs Arona all that much more enjoyable.


This is true, I guess you have to watch Arona vs Wandy 1 before Shogun vs Arona to truly appreciate the latter fight. Shogun could've beaten any LHW in the world that night. Dude outgrappled Ricardo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dammit Arona get your ass back into contention.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I mean he almosted submitted an ADCC winner with an Omoplata in MMA. That is insane.

Shogun that night was as close to unbeatable as I can remember seeing a fighter.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

norway1 said:


> heres one : ive hardly watched a TUF episode in my life


You're not missing much not seeing those.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

norway1 said:


> heres one : ive hardly watched a TUF episode in my life


I have seen season 1 and 2. About 3 episodes from other season's.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8esj_mauricio-rua-vs-rogerio-nogueira_sport

Shogun vs Lil Nog

Anyone who has not seen this fight NEEDS to. IMO it is the greatest MMA fight ever. It literally has almost everything.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> You're not missing much not seeing those.


There were some really good fights, though, like Cummo vs Morgan, Sanchez vs Koscheck 1 and Clementi vs Carter.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Jason Black vs Matt Grice

Apparently one of the best UFC fights ever and I only saw the first half of it because the video died online.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damone said:


> There were some really good fights, though, like Cummo vs Morgan, Sanchez vs Koscheck 1 and Clementi vs Carter.


Yeah but those were the first couple of seasons. Anything after season 5 sucks IMO.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I really only ever got into the first two seasons of tuf. Really these days I only watch it for the fights and to see new upcoming UFC guys. I dont think Ive really been attached to a fighter from the show since Rashad.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Jason Black vs Matt Grice
> 
> Apparently one of the best UFC fights ever and I only saw the first half of it because the video died online.


That was indeed a great fight, especially the second round.



> Anything after season 5 sucks IMO.


Well yeah, obviously. Shit's played out. Last season was the shits.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Black vs Grice was fantastic everyone should check it out because Grice is a beast.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Grice is a solid prospect, but I scored the fight 29-28 for Black, though I'm definitely not disagreeing with the decision.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Hunt Vs Crocop



bbjd7 said:


> I also missed Nog vs Sergei and have been dying to see it but have never found it.


One of the best PRIDE FC fights right there. :thumbsup: It's up there with Rogerio/Shogun, Gomi/Pulver and Wanderlei/Mezger. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Hunt Vs Crocop
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best PRIDE FC fights right there. :thumbsup: It's up there with Rogerio/Shogun, Gomi/Pulver and Wanderlei/Mezger. :thumbsup:


Which Hunt vs Mirko fight? I'm guessing their second fight (Shockwave 2005). Oh man, you are missing out, great fight. The best HW striking you'll see in MMA. High-level stuff. Mirko was "on" and Hunt was at his best, too.

High praise you're giving of Sergei vs Nog, but I agree, it was a great fight, one of the best Pride fights you'll ever see. So underrated. It's a shame, one of Nog's best performances. His head movement, his boxing, everything looked great.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, the second one. Strangely I have seen their K-1 fight. My PRIDE DVD supplier dried up right when I got up to purchasing the 2005 MWGP. :< 

I watch that Nog/Sergei fight whenever I am bored. Sorts me out good and proper. Any news on when Sergei is fighting next? He should fight Arlovski, that fight would be great or rematches with Aleks/Overeem. F^&* it he should fight Yoshida, that fight would be awesomesauce!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Another good fight from TUF is when Koppenhaver fought Jared Rollins in the Ultimate Finale, damn I can't remember which season. But the fight was one of my favorite finale fights.

Rollins elbows from the bottem were pretty wicked.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TUF 6 Finale.

The UFN finale's have had some great fights, such as: Jardine vs Gouveia, Herman vs Grove, Sanchez vs Diaz (Best fight in UFN history), Rollins vs War Machine, Huerta vs Guida, Sell vs Smith and Griffin vs Bonnar (Well, not great, but good and important).

I have never seen Akebono vs Royce Gracie. How's the freakshow appeal? Akebono can bring some freakshowy goodness when he needs to. He's also involved in one of the most hilarious KO's ever, against Bob Sapp, another freakshow.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Theres a bunch of fights that I havent seen. Im not gonna lie and name only 2-3. I get ADD sumtimes and will only watch highlights of certain fights. But mostly all the fights we atlk about I have seen. Alot of fights from 99-2001 I missed. Randy vs Ricco, Randy vs Randleman are a couple fights I missed that the UFC put on. Nog vs Sergei, Saku vs Royce, Nog vs Werdum (never saw from start to finish), Hendo vs Arona are some of the Pride fights that I gotta catch up on. Im sure there is more. I just sont like seeing fights that I know go to a decision or go into later rounds. Most of the time Ill watch them but these are some of the ones ive missed for that reason. 


Ive seen pretty much every quality fight the UFC has ever put on. I love Pride, but wasnt really a big fan till around 04. So alot of the older stuff I missed . Ive tried to make up as much as I could but there are still some shit I gotta catch up on. Alot of Saku fights from his early days of Pride I gotta see still. Ive seen like every fight in RINGS, I got like a complete set downloaded on my computer. I need to see way more of Bas as well. Ive only seen like 4-5 of his fights. Same thing with Marco Ruas, love his fights but still gotta see more. There is still alot of old school shit I gotta catch up on.

EDIT: this has nothing to do with this thread but I rewatched Guida and Huerta the other night. That fight is seriously one of the sickest fights ever!!! Its in my top 10 for sure!!


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i have a video of matt grice v jason black in high quality and i just reqatched it - even tho i've seen it 4 or 5 times before, that second round gets me pumping like its a live title fight. i'd definately have to say rnd 2 of that fight wud be the best round that i've ever watched.

On topic tho, i'm in QLD, Australia so it's hard for me to watch many fights. cable tv is too expensive so ppvs arent an option (unless i can convince someone i know to let me buy it on their system, which is rare) and shops have hardly anything. that being said, i have dedicated over 50% of my total bandwith over the years to watching dled pride fights and whatnot - and i'm pretty sure i've seen all the big names fight. the early days tho - of both ufc and pride, are innaccesible. how i wish i'd found this great sport earlier....


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Theres a bunch of fights that I havent seen. Im not gonna lie and name only 2-3. I get ADD sumtimes and will only watch highlights of certain fights. But mostly all the fights we atlk about I have seen. Alot of fights from 99-2001 I missed. Randy vs Ricco, Randy vs Randleman are a couple fights I missed that the UFC put on. Nog vs Sergei, Saku vs Royce, Nog vs Werdum (never saw from start to finish), Hendo vs Arona are some of the Pride fights that I gotta catch up on. Im sure there is more. I just sont like seeing fights that I know go to a decision or go into later rounds. Most of the time Ill watch them but these are some of the ones ive missed for that reason.
> 
> 
> Ive seen pretty much every quality fight the UFC has ever put on. I love Pride, but wasnt really a big fan till around 04. So alot of the older stuff I missed . Ive tried to make up as much as I could but there are still some shit I gotta catch up on. Alot of Saku fights from his early days of Pride I gotta see still. Ive seen like every fight in RINGS, I got like a complete set downloaded on my computer. I need to see way more of Bas as well. Ive only seen like 4-5 of his fights. Same thing with Marco Ruas, love his fights but still gotta see more. There is still alot of old school shit I gotta catch up on.
> ...


This makes no sense, you have seen every RINGS fight, but you haven't seen classics like Ricco vs Randy, and you really don't want to watch those, because they're long fights? What? Dude, you have the whole RINGS set downloaded. You could literally count all the good fights on one hand.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> This makes no sense, you have seen every RINGS fight, but you haven't seen classics like Ricco vs Randy, and you really don't want to watch those, because they're long fights? What? Dude, you have the whole RINGS set downloaded. You could literally count all the good fights on one hand.


Theres no way its EVERY rings fight but I was downloading a complete set of Fedor's fights and for some reason I got like 100 RINGS fights with it. So I watched the ones that interested me. They mostly suck and I havent watched them in a long ass time but I got them nonetheless.

Its just a pain in the ass watching long fights on my computer. If I had the DVD, I could watch all day. But who wants to watch a shitty quality video sitting on there computer chair?? Especially if its 20 minutes long.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Seen pretty much every UFC fight, but not seen a few from Pride, including a few of Fedors including his fight against Crocop and Nogeuira. Also not seen Nogueira v Barnett.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Theres a bunch of fights that I havent seen. Im not gonna lie and name only 2-3. I get ADD sumtimes and will only watch highlights of certain fights. But mostly all the fights we atlk about I have seen. Alot of fights from 99-2001 I missed. Randy vs Ricco, Randy vs Randleman are a couple fights I missed that the UFC put on. Nog vs Sergei, Saku vs Royce, Nog vs Werdum (never saw from start to finish), Hendo vs Arona are some of the Pride fights that I gotta catch up on. Im sure there is more. I just sont like seeing fights that I know go to a decision or go into later rounds. Most of the time Ill watch them but these are some of the ones ive missed for that reason.
> 
> 
> Ive seen pretty much every quality fight the UFC has ever put on. I love Pride, but wasnt really a big fan till around 04. So alot of the older stuff I missed . Ive tried to make up as much as I could but there are still some shit I gotta catch up on. Alot of Saku fights from his early days of Pride I gotta see still. Ive seen like every fight in RINGS, I got like a complete set downloaded on my computer. I need to see way more of Bas as well. Ive only seen like 4-5 of his fights. Same thing with Marco Ruas, love his fights but still gotta see more. There is still alot of old school shit I gotta catch up on.
> ...


I think you'd really enjoy Sergei vs Nog. It goes the distance, sure, but it's only 15 minutes, and you see technical boxing and some swank ground exchanges. Also, Ricco vs Randy is a totally awesome 24 minute fight, and that one doesn't go the distance, though it does go to the 5th round. Really awesome back and forth fight. Ricco, what happened to you? Twinkies and coke are a deadly combo.

Ugh, skip Marco Ruas, dude is boring. Seriously, he's been in some turds. Complete turds. Oleg couldn't get an exciting fight out of him (Hell, he tried twice). Dude just isn't exciting.

Now, Bas, Bas is freakin' awesome. The trilogy with Frank is worth a sit down. All 3 of those fights are great.



> Seen pretty much every UFC fight, but not seen a few from Pride, including a few of Fedors including his fight against Crocop and Nogeuira. Also not seen Nogueira v Barnett.


You are really missing out, Nog vs Barnett 1 is an instant classic. A FOTYC for 2006, but didn't beat out Karo vs Diego. Really technical fight, with some nice stand-up exchanges and even better ground exchanges. Barnett at his best. Their second fight is goodness, too, though not as competitive.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

MLS said:


> Saku/Royce either fight don't have the attention span to watch the hour and a half long one.


Same here. I've seen the highlights, and that's about it.

Never watched Fedor vs. Herring, if you can believe it. It's a landmark fight, too.

OK, I feel guilt. I think I'll go watch it now.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You better, it's a great fight. My favorite Fyodor fight. Dude lands such a sick body kick. Boner inducing stuff.

Also, you have to be a huge Sakuraba fan to watch Royce vs Saku, as it's Sakuraba messing with Royce for over an hour. Mo Smith, Quadros and Bas get bored and start talking about Gilbert Yvel.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Jason Black vs Matt Grice
> 
> Apparently one of the best UFC fights ever and I only saw the first half of it because the video died online.


black vs. grice 

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Matt_Grice_vs_Jason_Black_UFC_77?vid=10001238&tid=100


----------

